# Hochseefischen Apulien/ Italien



## FoolishFarmer (2. Februar 2004)

Also Servus alle beisammen erstmal! :g 
Als ich das letzte mal hierein geschaut hab (vor nem Jahr oder so) war ja noch gähnende Leer! Schön zu sehen, dass hier richtig was los ist.

Und dann gleich zu meiner Frage:
War schonmal wer in *Apulien* (der Stiefelabsatz in Italien) an der Adria zum Fischen?
Hab im Sommer die Möglichkeit dorthin zu fahren. Der Bekannte hat auch ein 25Fuß Boot dort, jedoch keinen Plan vom Angeln, ist aber schon ganz neugierig!
Gerät (auch gröberes) hab ich genug durch langjährige Norwegen-Erfahrung, daran soll es nicht scheitern!

Nur absolut keine Erfahrung in Sachen Thunfischanglen. Denke zwar, dass ich durchaus nicht unbegabt bin, nur trotzdem wär´s super, wenn mir hier zufällig jemaqnd helfen könnte. Weder das Forum hier, noch das WWW geben irgendwas zu dem Thema her. Zu Kroatien findet man ja noch ne ganze Menge - nur ich hab keine Ahnung wie es gegenüber in Italien aussieht? Heimathafen wird nahe Brindisi sein. Dass es dort Thunfisch und Co gibt, hab ich schon von Einheimischen zu hören bekommen.
Wer weiß mehr?
Was für Köder (außer Sardinen), was für Gerät, welche Montagen, und in welchen Tiefen fischt man bevorzugt auf Thunfisch.
Was kann ich noch erwarten da unten? ;+


----------



## ralle (2. Februar 2004)

Hallo FoolishFarmer

Erstmal herzlich Willkommen und wieder zurück auf dem Anglerboard.

Ich hoffe das dir jemand Tips und Infos geben kann.


----------



## Hamburgspook (4. September 2007)

*AW: Hochseefischen Apulien/ Italien*

Moin,

mal hochgeholt das Thema.

Fliege am Samstag für 2 Wochen nach Apulien und möchte gerne auch zum Hochseeangeln und an der Küste auf Weissfische angeln. 

Wird kein Angelurlaub, aber den ein oder anderen Abend 
möchte ich schon mit angeln verbringen.

Jemand irgendeine Idee zu dem Thema ?

Vielleicht Wolfsbasch, Meeräschen, Doraden ?

Wenn jemand Erfahrung damit hat, bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Flavius Rufus (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hochseefischen Apulien/ Italien*

*nachhaken*

und wie wars?

viele grüße
flavius


----------

